# era fosc/ estava fosc



## gvergara

Hola, amics, m'agradaria saber si en aquest cas també es pot fer servir el verb _estar_. Puc comprendre el raonament utilitzat; crec, però, que la interferència del castellà és força forta. 

_Vaig sentir un soroll d'entre els arbustos. Em va semblar veure la silueta d'un home. Era prim i devia fer un metre setanta. No n'estic segur. *Era* fosc.
_
Moltes gràcies per endavant,
Gonçal


----------



## ACQM

No seria propi del català "estar fosc", si ho sents mai serà una interferència del castellà.


----------



## innovator

Opino el mateix que ACQM


----------



## germanbz

Jo m'he quedat amb el dubte i he estat consultant algunes webs sobre l'utilització de ser i estar en català. I el que he vist repetit es l'utilización de *ser *per a estats propis i *estar *per a situaciones temporals i quan va seguit d'un adjectiu.

Es verd - (es el seu color propi)
Està verd - (té temporalment eixe color)

A partir de ahí ja no tindría tan clar _ser forc/estar fosc_, ja que l'adjectiu fosc indica una situació temporal i no propia.


----------



## ACQM

germanbz said:


> Jo m'he quedat amb el dubte i he estat consultant algunes webs sobre l'utilització de ser i estar en català. I el que he vist repetit es l'utilización de *ser *per a estats propis i *estar *per a situaciones temporals i quan va seguit d'un adjectiu.
> 
> Es verd - (es el seu color propi)
> Està verd - (té temporalment eixe color)
> 
> A partir de ahí ja no tindría tan clar _ser forc/estar fosc_, ja que l'adjectiu fosc indica una situació temporal i no propia.



Aquesta explicació de estats propis o estats temporals és molt simplista, al meu entendre. En català, com a mínim en català central, diem "és fosc" i "El bistec és cru, encara" i "El dia és plujós però millorarà". Què vol dir "estat propi"? Perquè "fosca" és l'estat propi de la nit, però no l'estat propi de la ciutat o de la Terra. Aquest "és fosc" és impersonal, per tant, com podem considerar si la foscor és un estat propi o no d'aquesta impersonalitat? També diem "Sóc aquí" i això no és un estat propi meu, perquè d'aquí unes hores marxaré.


----------



## gvergara

No sé si podríeu ajudar-me, però m'agradaria saber on hi ha bons recursos o bones explicacions sobre las diferèncias entre_ ser_ i _estar _en català. Jo he cercat, mas no n'he trobat gaires. Si no l'utilitzeu amb estats "propis", o més aviat "permanents", quan l'utilitzeu? Gràcies

Gonçal


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> No sé si podríeu ajudar-me, però m'agradaria saber on hi ha bons recursos o bones explicacions sobre las diferèncias entre_ ser_ i _estar _en català. Jo he cercat, mas no n'he trobat gaires. Si no l'utilitzeu amb estats "propis", o més aviat "permanents", quan l'utilitzeu? Gràcies
> 
> Gonçal




L'assumpte és molt pelut, debut a la pressió constant del castellà que exerceix sobre nosaltres (bilingües diaris). Jo crec haver sentit dir a persones majors (ara en tindrien més de 80 anys): _els albercocs són verds_; volent dir que encara no era el seu temps, que encara no havien madurat. També crec recordar que m'ensenyaren, per contra del que he llegit més amunt, que quan era una estada temporal o circumstancial era preferible usar el ver ser: Mon germà és a Milà, però en tornarà dilluns quan acabarà la Fira del calcer.

Trobe que, en teoria, seria un ús  similar al que fa l'italià o el francés, una miqueta més restringit però; la realitat és que cada volta ús "clàssic" recula a passes gegantines per no dir que ha desaparegut, al menys al País Valencià. Les noves generacions crec que ja ni coneixen de la seua existència. Ningú no dirà: les figues són verdes; per a indicar que encara no són(_estan_) madures;  i possiblement entendrien que en són de color verd.

Responent a la teua demanda:

A la gramàtica ( en paper) de _*Badia i Margarit*_ de l'any 1994 (jo en tinc la reimpressió del '95) des de la pàgina 269 fins la 285 parla dels usos correctes i incorrectes. S'inicia a l'apartat/punt *122.3 Problemàtica d'ésser i estar en la llengua actual;*  jo la tinc en paper, però desconec si existeix a l'internet.
Mira també a la *Gramàtica normativa Valenciana* (crec que es pot consultar a l'*Acadèmia valenciana de la llengua *; l'equivalent valencià de l'Institut d'estudis catalans) Encara que en cap moment pugues llegir llengua catalana, no hi ha cap problema, tracta la gramàtica del català des del punt de l'ús dels valencians. He trobat que si que existeix la versió al "núvol". Ací tens l'enllaç:* http://www.avl.gva.es/inici.html* Cerca a "documents normatius". A l'edició en paper l'apartat sobre el *ser i estar *són a la pàgina 312.

Ja ens diràs alguna cosa.
Força i sort


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

No és pot comparar l'ús català ni amb l'ús francés (on simplement no existeix la diferència entre _ser_ i _estar_, tot és être) ni amb l'italià (d'acord, en el cas de la fruita verda/madura coincideix, però altres casos? la diferència entre el Nord i el Sud d'Itàlia?). L'ús correcte dels verbs ser i estar en català és un dels problemes més grossos també per als estrangers que volem aprendre bé el català.


----------



## Elxenc

Angelo di fuoco said:


> No és pot comparar l'ús català ni amb l'ús francés (on simplement no existeix la diferència entre _ser_ i _estar_, tot és être) ni amb l'italià (d'acord, en el cas de la fruita verda/madura coincideix, però altres casos? la diferència entre el Nord i el Sud d'Itàlia?). L'ús correcte dels verbs ser i estar en català és un dels problemes més grossos també per als estrangers que volem aprendre bé el català.



Tens raó. Quan vaig escriure buscant la similitud, només pensava en el cas de la fruita i d'altres paregudes. Era un mal exemple.  L'italià popularment cap al sud presenta alguna que altra diferència amb l'italià "scolastico" que oficialment neguen, però al sentir-lo pel carrer veus que hi ha oscil·lacions (ara me caurà una altra).

No només tenen dificultat els estrangers a l'hora d'aprendre bé el català


----------



## germanbz

Jo reconec que utilitze de forma natural i errónia "està" en lloc de "es", per tant em costa prou a voltes vore el verb adhient a la situació.

Per eixemple tret d'alguns fragments del _Tirant lo Blanc.

_E no el volgué més oir. "La mia ànima *està *molt atribulada -dix lo Conestable-, si la mercè de la senyora Reina no m´ajuda."

si lo jutge m´ho mana, que jo hi vaja, jo de bon grat hji iré; per lo cavaller que allí *està *no volria donar un pas avant 

"-¡Oh, quant me desplau -dix lo cavaller-, que voleu turmentar als qui tan turmentat *està*!


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> L'assumpte és molt pelut, debut a la pressió constant del castellà que exerceix sobre nosaltres (bilingües diaris). Jo crec haver sentit dir a persones majors (ara en tindrien més de 80 anys): _els albercocs són verds_; volent dir que encara no era el seu temps, que encara no havien madurat. També crec recordar que m'ensenyaren, per contra del que he llegit més amunt, que quan era una estada temporal o circumstancial era preferible usar el ver ser: Mon germà és a Milà, però en tornarà dilluns quan acabarà la Fira del calcer.
> 
> Trobe que, en teoria, seria un ús  similar al que fa l'italià o el francés, una miqueta més restringit però; la realitat és que cada volta ús "clàssic" recula a passes gegantines per no dir que ha desaparegut, al menys al País Valencià. Les noves generacions crec que ja ni coneixen de la seua existència. Ningú no dirà: les figues són verdes; per a indicar que encara no són(_estan_) madures;  i possiblement entendrien que en són de color verd.
> 
> Responent a la teua demanda:
> 
> A la gramàtica ( en paper) de _*Badia i Margarit*_ de l'any 1994 (jo en tinc la reimpressió del '95) des de la pàgina 269 fins la 285 parla dels usos correctes i incorrectes. S'inicia a l'apartat/punt *122.3 Problemàtica d'ésser i estar en la llengua actual;*  jo la tinc en paper, però desconec si existeix a l'internet.
> Mira també a la *Gramàtica normativa Valenciana* (crec que es pot consultar a l'*Acadèmia valenciana de la llengua *; l'equivalent valencià de l'Institut d'estudis catalans) Encara que en cap moment pugues llegir llengua catalana, no hi ha cap problema, tracta la gramàtica del català des del punt de l'ús dels valencians. He trobat que si que existeix la versió al "núvol". Ací tens l'enllaç:* http://www.avl.gva.es/inici.html* Cerca a "documents normatius". A l'edició en paper l'apartat sobre el *ser i estar *són a la pàgina 312.
> 
> Ja ens diràs alguna cosa.
> Força i sort



Per aquí és manté en bona part i, a més, és recupera l'ús propi de "les figues són verdes" (tampatamtám, que diu la cançó) i "el menjar és bo". Tot i que hi ha molta "contaminació" del castellà, crec que aquells que hem estudiat en català (tots els menors de 35 anys o així), anem recuperant aquests usos correctes, però queda molt per fer.


----------

